# What type of rock? Please help!



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,

So, I have my 26 gallon, that's in my signature, so please just press on the link in it. No need to watch the full video, just please take a glance at my background mainly .

I'm not to happy with my rocks I have (my tank looks different then in the video though), and today I saw some nice big pieces (and little ) of lava rock and I really liked the look.

So now, just also to keep in mind, my background is a little darker looking and looks a bit more natural with algae growing on it. (Maybe I'll post a picture soon :roll
But, do you think Lava Rock would work well in my tank? If not, any suggestions as to what type of rock would?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Also, sorry, but just to add.

Also keep in mind that the lava rock would be stacked pretty high, so the background would be only a little visible. It's just that I don't want that little bit to look awkward


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

The tank looks fine as it is. Is that a DIY background? I like it.

Reguardless, I wouldn't be scared to obscure it with a rock pile. In my opinion, a high pile of lava rock and that BG would complement each other nicely.

In the end, it really comes down to how YOU feel about the tank. If your not satisfied with the current layout, change it.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright thanks!

I've been looking at it more, and I think a nice high rock pile of lava rock would look pretty nice .

Now, this probably deserves a whole different thread, but maybe I can get a quick response .
I absolutely love the look of live plants. Unfortunately, I have the blackest of black thumbs .

So, I know Java Fern and Anubias are normally good with cichlids, and are also good for low tech. So would they work in this kind of setup:

One 6700K bulb - probably 1watt/gallon (Purchasing this next week I believe)
No CO2, No fertilizers (Although I do have if necessary - Excel, and the PPS-Pro method of dry fertz if anyone knows it )

So just my sand, and probably anchor most of them to some of the lava rock.

Let me know!
thanks

Oh and yes, that is a DIY Background, thanks


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm far from a plant expert, but from what I've read 1 watt/gal is fine for Java Fern and Anubis. Since they are slow growers, you most likely will not need much in the way of ferts, and with the low light definately no CO2. If you do add ferts, don't over do it or you could end up with algea.

I don't know if your fish will leave them alone. You'll find that out soon enough...LOL

The only other thing to add, which I just posted in another thread...

"...be aware that plants can introduce snails and other pests into your tank. If that bothers you, be sure to treat and possibly quarantine the plants before adding them.

In my first go-around with plants, I added three untreated java ferns to my tank and ended up with pond snails and some type of unidentified round worm. The worms will die off or get eaten, but the snails arenâ€™t going to be so easy to get rid of."

- Jim


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright thanks 

So I think I'll give them a try.

And yes, I've experienced the snails first-hand :?
You see a few at the beginning, and all of the sudden there are tons. You can still find a few empty shells buried in my sand now from when I used to have this tank as a planted one (thats where I got my black thumb :roll. They're empty though, because before this tank have any fish in it, I made sure to poison all the snails :dancing:

I'll definitely be snail-proofing each and every plant I get 

Thanks again! I'll post pictures if I have this done soon enough :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I didn't have any success with one watt per gallon. Maybe if you do lots of plants you will fare better.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm ok 

I think it may come out to a little more than 1watt, so maybe that would help. Also, what do you mean by "fare better"?
I was hoping for maybe 2 Java Ferns and 2-3 Anubias.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Is Lava Rock commonly used (stacked that high) in African Cichlid tanks?

I am not an African kinda guy. I do South Americans and South Americans would tear themselves to shreds on piles of Lava Rock stacked up in the tank.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not too sure. That is one thing I'm a little worried about though. The rocks can be a little sharp.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a nice video of some pretty high stacked lava rock






I think it would be okay. Anyone with experience using lava rock, please chime in


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

csaxe21 said:


> what do you mean by "fare better"?


Have more success.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh  
Thanks


----------

